# Support Bar Storage Completed



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I completed my latest mod this evening. Thanks to the others on the forum who did this mod first allowing me to leverage off theirs.

I built the box out of 1/8" mild steel sheet material given to me by a friend. I had to cut the strips out and weld everything up to form the box and lid. Lots of hours cutting, grinding and welding.

Overall, things went really smoothly. The biggest snag I hit was having to find longer U-Bolts for mounting the spare tire so I could open the lid.

The box is mounted to the bumper brackets. I fashioned some angle brackets which are welded to the back of the box and bolted to the bumper brackets. I welded the nuts to the bolts just to keep the honest thieves honest









The box locks for secure storage of the bars.

The box is lined with felt to help protect the finish on the bars.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT!







Excellent job.

Mike


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet! I wish I had your shop. Looks awesome.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

ranier1315 said:


> Sweet! I wish I had your shop. Looks awesome.


Thanks! That shop is a lifesaver. My father and I built it about 4 years ago. Its 16 x 24 and I wish it was twice that size


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! In your spare time crank one out for me


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great job and I too am envy of your shop, --->>> "a man's character and integrity can be measured by the square footage of his shop"









I have the 23RS too and I opted to put my support bar storage inside the front storage area forward of the top mounted table storage slot. Made two side-by-side storage tubes from vinyl fence post. Works sweet.


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I am really new to RV world. What are the support bars for that you built storage boxes for?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Your storage box looks great but I'm liking your drill press table even more.
It adds that touch of elegance to the shop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

VVRRRMM said:


> Awesome!!! In your spare time crank one out for me


Me too! But honestly, you could make a few bucks on the side making those. I'd be first in line for one! PM me if you ever decide to do that.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks really professional. Great job!



> Okay, I am really new to RV world. What are the support bars for that you built storage boxes for?


Those would be the rails that hold up the bed slideout.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Looks really professional. Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His 29FBHS doesn't have the rear slide...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Good Job







Very Nice Mod !!!

Ed


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Yianni said:


> Your storage box looks great but I'm liking your drill press table even more.
> It adds that touch of elegance to the shop.


Ha! Everyone who sees my shop comments on my drill press stand







Its a converted sewing machine table and it was free. That's what I like most about it.







Free is always good!

Wic


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Awesome!!! In your spare time crank one out for me


Me too! But honestly, you could make a few bucks on the side making those. I'd be first in line for one! PM me if you ever decide to do that.
[/quote]

You probably wouldn't want to pay for the materials or shipping. Steel prices have gone through the roof (like everyting else....) The sheet I cut up was given to me for free. Plus, shipping would probably cost as much as the materials.

Wic


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

daslobo777 said:


> Great job and I too am envy of your shop, --->>> "a man's character and integrity can be measured by the square footage of his shop"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complements on the shop!

We opted to buy a house in the county out of one of the heavily restricted subdivisions. That way I can have my shop, the wife has her art studio and, we can keep the camper at the house. I wired and plumped the shop for an RV hookup and I have a cleanout on my septic system, so I essentially have full hookups at the house.

We got lucky in that we bought one of four houses in a "subdivision" on a county road. There are restrictions, but nothing to keep me from doing what I want.

Wic


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

great job. funny the first thing i looked at was all the great stuff in the shop i,m jealous. still hoping/planning my shop-toy box.


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't see the picture









Am I the only one?


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Forget about it.

I can see the picture from home.

I was looking on them during lunch time at work and our firewall just block them.

Nice box. Great job.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Job! Very professional looking! I'd bet that you made that for less than half of what it would have cost to buy it (assuming you could find something like that). But then, you've got a penny or two wrapped up in tools, and a nice space in which to use them, too - you lucky devil.









(I assume you have drain holes in the bottom of the box. It will get wet inside.)

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great Job! Very professional looking! I'd bet that you made that for less than half of what it would have cost to buy it (assuming you could find something like that). But then, you've got a penny or two wrapped up in tools, and a nice space in which to use them, too - you lucky devil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, I have a decent collection of tools gathered over the years through buying, gifting and inheritence. You can only see a small piece of what I have in the pictures.

I figure the only way to get something like this box would be to go to a fabricating place and have them build one. I was tempted to do that, but once I got the free sheet metal, it drove me to do it for that "self satisfaction" factor. I am hugely creative and this project allowed me to do just that- be creative.

I left "holes" in the welding beads along the long runs of the box when putting the bottom in. When I was de-greasing and cleaning everything, it was obvious that any water that gets in the box will get out.

Thanks for the compliments!

Wic


----------

